# STAR TREK Suite: Where No One Has Gone Before



## Sam Dillard (Jun 1, 2013)

Howdy y'all, this is a bit of a tribute piece for the Star Trek series- a big symphonic suite featuring themes from TOS, Next Generation, Deep Space Nine, and Voyager.

*Youtube*


*Soundcloud*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F94917930&secret_url=false[/flash] 

It was written with soloists in mind (violin, piano, guitar, and vocalist) for part of a future collaborative project in the works. This is my "raw" version, the mix for live players will be altered slightly and re-orcestrated later.

For a long time I have wanted to play with some of the Star Trek themes, especially Voyager. I had a lot of fun working on it, not only giving each theme time to shine but also blending them together and bouncing them off each other.

Anywho, thanks for listening


----------



## Blakus (Jun 1, 2013)

I really enjoyed this Sam, great work! Beautiful sound especially in the full orchestra sections.


----------



## boogyman (Jun 1, 2013)

This is absolutely amazing! Being a big fan of Star Trek, this is something that I have been waiting for, for a very long time.


----------



## jleckie (Jun 2, 2013)

this was beautiful. Well done. My only criticism comes from knowing these scores very well and I felt a few times the tempo was a bit slower than should be. (especially on JG's STTMP)


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful orchestration


----------



## IvanP (Jun 2, 2013)

Brilliant, Sam, brilliant!

You should release the score for real performances, this is a fantastic tribute 

Well done!!


----------



## BoulderBrow (Jun 2, 2013)

Great work! Reminded me how great those themes are


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice work Sam! Good transitions between themes and great production.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Jun 2, 2013)

holy moly! I quit now. >_<

jk, this gets me pumped up to write even more. absolutely brilliant, man!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 2, 2013)

Sam,

This is outstanding! Very well done and it sounds very realistic. Nice space over all and a very, very enjoyable listening experience!


Great stuff.


Tanuj.


----------



## Sam Dillard (Jun 3, 2013)

IvanP @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> Brilliant, Sam, brilliant!
> 
> You should release the score for real performances, this is a fantastic tribute
> 
> Well done!!



Thanks very much hehe, but unfortunately that might be difficult as this was played by ear and I don't actually write/read music scores  I'm not sure how accurate Sonar's notation thingy exports...


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 3, 2013)

You'd need the services of an orchestrator then. There are many here that could help.

Well done!


----------



## Sam Dillard (Jun 4, 2013)

BoulderBrow @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> Great work! Reminded me how great those themes are



Thank you, and yes they are! Enterprise on the other hand, well, we won't speak of that one...


----------

